# Kolbelco SK50UR-2 parts?



## rehoward (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking for any information on a Kolbelco mini excavator model SK50UR-2. Especially want to locate a parts manual, and find a source for replacement parts. I think this may be a gray market machine so having a cross-over reference for a similar North American model would help. Thanks.


----------

